# Withdrawing from family?



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I hope someone can help me with this problem. I've had depression in the past, and it's pretty much under control for the most part. I also have anxiety, and that isn't under control at all. It affects my ability to go out and have a good time.My problem is this: lately I'm not interested in seeing or visiting my family. I don't want to talk on the phone with them, I don't want to visit, nothing. I feel like I could forget them if given the chance. They've always treated me well, which is why I can't figure this out.My therapist didn't take me seriously when I mentioned this to him. He told me it was because I was overprotected my whole life and this was my way of responding to it. I didn't buy that and have since stopped seeing him.Can anyone shed some light on this? I feel like a rotten, cold-hearted Ebenezer Scrooge. I just can't figure out what would cause me to just want to forget important people in my life, and it's really troubling me.Thanks for listening.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tummy troubles sorry to hear this, why don't you post this directly to Dr Bolen for her thoughts on this as she may have some insight for you in regards to your question.Hope you find some answers and can work it all out soon.


----------

